# Amazon Unbox application to purchase/rent videos from your TiVo (with video previews)



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I have release a new version of my Movie Rentals application that has the changes dswallow made in his unboxOnDemand plus some extra goodies. I've added nicer graphics all around (in my opinion). I also added a search by keyword screen and best of all I've added video previews! Now you can watch the previews for the movies right on your TiVo's Now Playing List before purchasing or renting movies! You must have a TiVo ToGo enabled receiver for this to work. So it doesn't work on Series 3 (yet). My application also plugs directly into Galleon with a configuration page. It also runs in standalone mode.

Here are a list of features for Amazon Unbox:
* Rent or purchase and download videos on your registered TiVos from Amazon Unbox
* Watch *video previews* on TiVo ToGo enabled receivers
* View or modify video preview queue.
* Browse for movies by genre/category.
* Search for movies by keyword.
* View movie details including box art and ratings.
* Support for Series 3 16x9 aspect ratio with 720p display
* Galleon plugin or standalone mode

So go download it and try it out and let me know if you like it or if you have any problems. http://movierentals.sourceforge.net/

Here are some screen shots:

























David


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So are you saying that you figured out a way to make an HME application automatically download content to a TiVo? Or does it simply put the previews into you My TiVo Recordings folder and then the user has to download them to the TiVo using the TTCB option from Now Playing?

If it's the former I would be very interested in knowing how you accomplished this, as I have an idea for an HME app I've been considering, but this was one of the short comings I was going to run into.

Dan


----------



## iWish (May 16, 2005)

Very cool indeed.

Does this work on a Mac?


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> So are you saying that you figured out a way to make an HME application automatically download content to a TiVo? Or does it simply put the previews into you My TiVo Recordings folder and then the user has to download them to the TiVo using the TTCB option from Now Playing?


It's the second option. One you add the free preview, you need to use the TTCM from a item called "Video Previews" in the Now Playing List". Then you can transfer the download from there. I wish there was a way to push it to the tivo. I might try and figure out how their push technology works from unbox and that other nuew one they just released to see if it's possible to simulate that using an HME app.

David


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

iWish said:


> Very cool indeed.
> 
> Does this work on a Mac?


I've never tried it on a Mac, but it should work. If not, the start script probably just needs a little tweaking and I can help you with that. For the video previews, you'll have to either find a mac binary of ffmpeg or compile it. Here's a page I found on getting ffmpeg working on a mac. http://stephenjungels.com/jungels.net/articles/ffmpeg-howto.html

David


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

s2kdave said:


> It's the second option. One you add the free preview, you need to use the TTCM from a item called "Video Previews" in the Now Playing List". Then you can transfer the download from there. I wish there was a way to push it to the tivo. I might try and figure out how their push technology works from unbox and that other nuew one they just released to see if it's possible to simulate that using an HME app.


I don't think you can simulate the TiVoCast feature. I'm pretty sure that it works using the same mechanisim as the online scheduling. Which means it polls TiVo's servers every 15 minutes or so, and retrieves a command which in turn tells it to download a video from a specific IP address.

Now there might be some way to point the TiVo at a proxy which spoofs those messages, but I don't know how simple that will be for the average Joe to setup.

Dan


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, you're probably right. I really wish they would just hire an in house HME developer to further their HME api. I'm willing to nominate Doug since he's also looking for a job! Looking at the code changes he's made to my app I can tell he's a fairly good programmer.

David


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder how feasible it would be to convert video to MJPEG format then feed the TiVo one frame at a time as an HME asset. If the network was fast enough, and you could preload a few frames as a sort of buffer, it might just be able to keep up decoding them. Although then you'd have to convert the audio to MP3 and try to come up with some way to synchronize them. 

Dan


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

yes, the problem would be synching the sound with the video. HME does support animated video like animated gifs


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is animated GIF the only animated format they support?

Dan


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

not sure, I haven't played with it much to find out. It's one of those undocumented things.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just looked at the docs and it looks like animated GIF is the only animated format. However I think you still might be able to fake something using MJPEG and feeding it one frame at a time. Although I haven't played with HME much yet, so I'm not sure what kind of performance HME apps have.

Dan


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

I notice it says it uses HME-- what is that?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HME is a platform designed by TiVo that allows 3rd party programs to run on the TiVo hardware. It works similar to Remote Desktop in that the TiVo is only used for display of the data, and the real work is done on a remote PC.

The SDK is written in Java, so if your user name is any indication then it should be right up your alley.

Here is a link to the SDK and the documentation...

http://tivohme.sourceforge.net/

or if you'd like a little more detail there is also a book available....

http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-TiVo-Programming-Wrox-Guides/dp/0470054271

Dan


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

like Dan said, it's just a java api that lets you add applications to your TiVo.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Trying to run on Galleon; Everything loads ok but doesnt queue for purchase options.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

ajayabb said:


> Trying to run on Galleon; Everything loads ok but doesnt queue for purchase options.


I'm not quite sure what you mean. Can you send me your log file? I should be under logs/log.txt in the galleon directory. Also what OS are you using? If windows are you using the native version or the zipped version?

David


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

ajayabb, I think I found the problem. I was up late last night building the release.  You were probably referring to it not loading the movie details page properly and then couldn't go to the page where you can purchase the video, right? 

David


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Would you, like Doug, also be receiving a commission based on sales thru UnBox?

I do not have NetFlix or BlockBuster, does this matter for your app? Will a screen/link/folder pop up for Blockbuster & NetFlix?

Are you working on any other apps? Would also be interested in a Sirius app $! Are there other video download sites that you can make an app for?

I looked at your app months ago but didn't download because of the lack of use for the original intention of your program. I don't want to download an app that has a lot of useless folders in it.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

yep thats right


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I like how you plug-in directly to Galleon ... that made setup a snap. :up:

I can't see my Media Library through your app, though (I've confirmed username and password are correct). I see this in the log:

```
20:38:47,809  INFO [Data Ticker] AmazonUnboxService - logging in user <my e-mail - snip!>...
20:38:49,298  INFO [Data Ticker] AmazonUnboxService - DownloadMediaLibrary
20:38:49,686  INFO [Data Ticker] AmazonUnboxService - YourMediaLibrary.ParseAmazonPageOffset
20:38:49,781 ERROR [Data Ticker] AmazonUnboxService - ParseAmazonPageOffset
java.lang.NullPointerException
        at com.almilli.movierentals.amazon.AmazonUnboxService.parseMediaLibraryPage(AmazonUnboxService.java:1919)
        at com.almilli.movierentals.amazon.AmazonUnboxService.downloadMediaLibrary(AmazonUnboxService.java:1876)
        at com.almilli.movierentals.amazon.AmazonUnboxService.init(AmazonUnboxService.java:988)
        at com.almilli.movierentals.tivo.MovieRentalApplication$1.tick(MovieRentalApplication.java:242)
        at com.tivo.hme.sdk.util.Ticker.run(Ticker.java:143)
20:38:49,782  INFO [Data Ticker] AmazonUnboxService - DownloadMediaLibrary get: 0 : HTTP/1.1 200 OK
20:38:56,106  INFO [Acceptor] MediaLibraryScreen - YourMediaLibraryScreen.keyPress=4
20:38:56,107  INFO [Acceptor] MediaLibraryScreen - YourMediaLibraryScreen.action=pop
```
I presume since it can't log me in that's why I don't see any "purchase" or "rental" widgets. Also, the loading of text is inconsistent. Sometimes I'll get one and a half lines of a movie description. If I back out and go back in, I see the whole scrollable text paragraph.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

the problem that I found above related to purchases is that login appears to fail when it's plugged into galleon directly. I think it has to do with the httpclient libraries being old in galleon. I'm trying to figure out the fix for it as we speak.

David


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

rdrrepair said:


> Would you, like Doug, also be receiving a commission based on sales thru UnBox?
> 
> I do not have NetFlix or BlockBuster, does this matter for your app? Will a screen/link/folder pop up for Blockbuster & NetFlix?
> 
> ...


Only the menus that work for the particular service are enabled. So there won't be a bunch of useless menus. No, you don't need to even use the NetFlix or Blockbuster stuff. You can use it just for Amazon Unbox and won't even know that it supports the other two. And yes, like Doug, I'd be receiving commission based on sales.

David


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

rdrrepair said:


> Would you, like Doug, also be receiving a commission based on sales thru UnBox?


David replaced the Amazon Associate ID in the code with his own so only he receives any commission from Amazon Unbox download purchases if you use his app.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Is that controlled by htmlparser.jar? Because the one in your archive overwrites the one delivered by Galleon. Of course, I already had the Galleon-delivered one disabled because I had figured out it conflicted with Doug's app.

It looks like the htmlparser.jar that you and Doug are using is the same. So, is it commons-httpclient-3.1-rc1.jar instead? Doug delivers that with unboxOnDemand.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

windracer said:


> Is that controlled by htmlparser.jar? Because the one in your archive overwrites the one delivered by Galleon. Of course, I already had the Galleon-delivered one disabled because I had figured out it conflicted with Doug's app.
> 
> It looks like the htmlparser.jar that you and Doug are using is the same. So, is it commons-httpclient-3.1-rc1.jar instead? Doug delivers that with unboxOnDemand.


yes, it has to do with the httpclient api. galleon bundles an older version which has problems. I'm trying to figure out the best way to get it to work.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm not trying to pit the two of you against each other  but Doug's app works through Galleon with the Amazon credentials. Granted, it doesn't have the plug-in like yours does, but it does authenticate properly with Amazon.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

s2kdave said:


> the problem that I found above related to purchases is that login appears to fail when it's plugged into galleon directly. I think it has to do with the httpclient libraries being old in galleon. I'm trying to figure out the fix for it as we speak.


Not that I necessarily want to spend all my waking hours working on this stuff, but maybe you and I should talk a bit about doing something with Galleon development, especially with regards to bringing things up to date and making them compatible with HD, whatever that entails.

At least at the moment, I seem to have some free time. Subject to job offers and all that.


----------



## stevereis (Feb 24, 2006)

David,

Here is some feedback from a non-Java developer...

It took me a while to get running. I found I did not have JAVA_HOME and had to poke around to find out I needed to install the JDK since I only had JRE. I had to setup the environment variable manually but then the batch file would crap out trying to run. I had to edit the batch file to quote the invocation of the application since I installed JDK in C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_01 (the space in the directory name was causing the problem). This is what I changed:
- "%JAVA_HOME%\bin\java.exe"

I modified my Amazon account to use the same password as my Blockbuster account thinking that I could have both BlockBuster and Unbox running. However, it seems as though only one service can be started at a time. Can you confirm? Can I run a second instance to get both?

I am also seing some other odd behavior:
Unbox 
- search does not return anything, tried several different keys
- video previews are low quality/blocky. Is that due to the source or the ffmpeg conversion settings?

Blockbuster 
- Selecting the movie details screen sometimes leaves the clock icon over the description. 
Exiting and returning sometimes results in a clean display.
- Left arrow is unresponsive at times. Not sure if this is due to my old PC (1.6GHz, WinXP) or the app.

Finally, I have an issue that I cannot see the app from my S3. It's running via ethernet to a wireless bridge and I have not been able to see the HD photo sharing app in TiVo Desktop 2.4 either so it's some kind of connection issue. The S3 has a good network connection otherwise and can get guide data, etc. I see it in the DHCP clients list shown by the router. It just cannot see any HME apps.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

dswallow said:


> Not that I necessarily want to spend all my waking hours working on this stuff, but maybe you and I should talk a bit about doing something with Galleon development, especially with regards to bringing things up to date and making them compatible with HD, whatever that entails.
> 
> At least at the moment, I seem to have some free time. Subject to job offers and all that.


Doug, that sounds good about trying to fix up Galleon a bit. I know what you mean about spending many hours on coding. I've been up late a lot lately, too.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

windracer said:


> I'm not trying to pit the two of you against each other  but Doug's app works through Galleon with the Amazon credentials. Granted, it doesn't have the plug-in like yours does, but it does authenticate properly with Amazon.


Ok, I've been beating my head against the wall for a while and I think I figured it out. The toughest part was that amazon's servers remember your session regardless of the cookies you use (by IP probably). So I would log into the website using firefox and then all of the sudden my app would start working in galleon. So I had to constantly wait 10 minutes for it to forget my login. Anyway, the problem seems to be that in the newer version of the httpclient api, it looks for the user-agent string from a system property and the older version doesn't seem to do that and you need to add it on every request. And Amazon requires user-agent spoofing otherwise it gives you no love and won't log you in. Try the new version I put up 0.4.1 and let me know if that works for you.

David


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

stevereis said:


> David,
> 
> Here is some feedback from a non-Java developer...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great feedback! The space in the path would definitely do that and need quotes around it. You should only need a JRE though and not need a JDK. I might need to make a few modifications in the next release with the run script.

Yes, you can run a second instance to get both. I never had that problem with netflix/blockbuster because most people don't have both. Just copy the run.bat to runBlockbuster.bat and modify this part:

-Dconfig=../conf/movieRentals.properties

to look like this:

-Dconfig=../conf/blockbuster.properties

And then copy the movieRentals.properties to blockbuster.properties and change it to use serviceClass=com.almilli.movierentals.blockbuster.BlockbusterService

Then just run it and it should have a second entry in your tivo for blockbuster.

I should probably make 3 scripts for the standalone version so people don't have to do all that manual stuff themselves.

For the preview quality, on my series 2 it looks pretty decent except the occasional blockiness during fast motion or transitions. This might be and is probably due to the settings I'm using for transcoding. It could also be the quality of the video on the amazon site, too. I played with the settings for a little bit and that was the best I came up with so far. There might be better settings though. I don't know what half of the ffmpeg parameters mean though. 

For the blockbuster search by keyword, it sounds like it might be throwing an exception. Can you check the console screen to see if that's the case and send me the exception?

And finally for the series 3 not showing any HME apps...I would first check to see that you don't have it blocked on the windows firewall. The easiest way is to completely disable the firewall temporarily (in control panel) for a few minutes to see if you can connect. Then if that works, just enable it again and add the appropriate rules to let the apps you want exposed.

David


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

s2kdave said:


> Doug, that sounds good about trying to fix up Galleon a bit. I know what you mean about spending many hours on coding. I've been up late a lot lately, too.


You guys would be my heroes if you would do that. :up: You've got at least one dedicated beta tester on Linux here!


----------



## stevereis (Feb 24, 2006)

s2kdave said:


> For the preview quality, on my series 2 it looks pretty decent except the occasional blockiness during fast motion or transitions. This might be and is probably due to the settings I'm using for transcoding. It could also be the quality of the video on the amazon site, too. I played with the settings for a little bit and that was the best I came up with so far. There might be better settings though. I don't know what half of the ffmpeg parameters mean though.
> 
> For the blockbuster search by keyword, it sounds like it might be throwing an exception. Can you check the console screen to see if that's the case and send me the exception?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the extra info. I'll try running another instance tonight.

It was blockiness on motion that I really noticed. What ffmpeg params are you using? I can take a look and see I I can come up with anything better. BTW, is there a way to get the input video from Unbox saved on the PC or is it streamed in and converted on the fly?

The search that was not returning anything was for Unbox, not Blockbuster. I just got an empty screen titled "Search Results" I just tried again and now see the results. (Does it matter if I am logged into unbox on my PC? I was last night while trying this and wanted to confirm the search should return something.

As for my S3 issues, I am not running Windows firewall. I got some kind of Norton message when I first ran the app asking me to authorize it. Since I'm getting it on my S2, I am guessing it's related to the S3 network/bridge configuration.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

s2kdave said:


> Ok, I've been beating my head against the wall for a while and I think I figured it out. The toughest part was that amazon's servers remember your session regardless of the cookies you use (by IP probably). So I would log into the website using firefox and then all of the sudden my app would start working in galleon. So I had to constantly wait 10 minutes for it to forget my login. Anyway, the problem seems to be that in the newer version of the httpclient api, it looks for the user-agent string from a system property and the older version doesn't seem to do that and you need to add it on every request. And Amazon requires user-agent spoofing otherwise it gives you no love and won't log you in. Try the new version I put up 0.4.1 and let me know if that works for you.
> 
> David


Thanks, I will give it a try tonite


----------



## acvthree (Jan 17, 2004)

Complete newby question.

Is there some switch that needs to be flipped on the Series 3 for this to work? A pointer to a FAQ would be fine. Right now, I think I've followed the instructions for the standalone installation and I don't see anything on my Tivo. It is networked and I am able to play mp3 files from the Tivo desktop.

Al


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

stevereis said:


> (Does it matter if I am logged into unbox on my PC? I was last night while trying this and wanted to confirm the search should return something.


In version 0.4, there was some strangeness with login. You don't need to be logged in on your local pc for search to work. If you see it again, can yousend me the logs? It might be an error that's causing it to yield no results.



stevereis said:


> As for my S3 issues, I am not running Windows firewall. I got some kind of Norton message when I first ran the app asking me to authorize it. Since I'm getting it on my S2, I am guessing it's related to the S3 network/bridge configuration.


The same thing goes for Norton, you need to expose the app to outside machines and specifically your S3 box. If you have rules set up for it, then it might be hidden from view. I think there's also a setting on the tivo itself to enable applications. I don't remember where that setting is though. That's another thing you might want to look for.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

s2kdave said:


> Try the new version I put up 0.4.1 and let me know if that works for you.


That fixed it. I can see my Media Library and all the "Purchase" and "Rent" options are available now.

I'm trying to download the "Free Video Preview" of an episode of "24" now.


----------



## stevereis (Feb 24, 2006)

s2kdave said:


> ...
> The same thing goes for Norton, you need to expose the app to outside machines and specifically your S3 box. If you have rules set up for it, then it might be hidden from view. I think there's also a setting on the tivo itself to enable applications. I don't remember where that setting is though. That's another thing you might want to look for.


I confirmed it has something to do with my Ethernet Bridge (Buffalo Ethernet Converter), I just do not know what or why.

I have my S2 & S3 in the same room so I just removed my TiVo adapter from the S2 and uses a USB<->Ethernet adapter and plugged into the Bridge. The S2 had no issues getting a new IP address and was on the network just fine with the normal Photos and Music app but I lost Unbox and the HME photos app. Now the S2 & S3 had equivalent Music Photos & More apps.

Then, I removed the S3 from the bridge and plugged in the TiVo adapter and reconfigured the network. It took a reboot of the S3, but when it came back up it could see the Unbox App and HD photos HME App.

FYI, the Buffalo Converter is a combination bridge and 4-port switch, so I had been hoping I could have all my TiVos connected wired via the bridge when MRV was enabled for the S3 to get max transfer speeds. (My Humax unit is just on the other side of the wall so I was going to punch an ethernet line through the wall.) However, it looks like I am going to get another TiVo wireless adapter so I can get HD Photos and be able to use the Blockbuster and Unbox Apps on both units.

If anyone has any advice or experience with the Buffalo Converter, I would appreciate hearing from you.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

windracer said:


> That fixed it. I can see my Media Library and all the "Purchase" and "Rent" options are available now.
> 
> I'm trying to download the "Free Video Preview" of an episode of "24" now.


Glad to hear that worked out. It was hard to tell for sure since it was randomly working on my machine.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Can't get anything to show up in MPP&M. Nothing. 
Downloaded, unzipped, edited pass and username, run.bat.

Nothing shows up. 

What am I missing here? I can get Doug's app to run no problem. This one I can't get to show up.

Wired laptop Win XP
Wired S2DT


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

supasta, are there any errors during startup? Does it startup fine? Do you have the JAVA_HOME environment variable set?


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

windracer said:


> That fixed it. I can see my Media Library and all the "Purchase" and "Rent" options are available now.
> 
> I'm trying to download the "Free Video Preview" of an episode of "24" now.


All is a go for me too !


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

If you edit in a "PAUSE" as the last comand in the "RUN.BAT" file, does the command window show an error? Mine did. I had to change the way the program was started.



supasta said:


> Can't get anything to show up in MPP&M. Nothing.
> Downloaded, unzipped, edited pass and username, run.bat.
> 
> Nothing shows up.
> ...


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Solver said:


> If you edit in a "PAUSE" as the last comand in the "RUN.BAT" file, does the command window show an error? Mine did. I had to change the way the program was started.


Solver, what did you change it to? I want to fix the script in the release so it works without editing it.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

s2kdave said:


> supasta, are there any errors during startup? Does it startup fine? Do you have the JAVA_HOME environment variable set?


I am not sure what that is. 
I open run.bat and the cmd window flashes for a split second and thats it. Nothing shows on the TiVo.

On a side note, I would be very helpful if your installation instructions were included on your site, or even a more detailed set in the readme.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

supasta said:


> I am not sure what that is.
> I open run.bat and the cmd window flashes for a split second and thats it. Nothing shows on the TiVo.
> 
> On a side note, I would be very helpful if your installation instructions were included on your site, or even a more detailed set in the readme.


Ok, I know what it is. I need to change the script. Basically it can't find the java virtual machine. Can you do me a favor and try something for me before doing the solution below? Can you open up a command prompt (start menu -> Run then type cmd enter) Then on the command prompt line, type "java --version" Does it print out a few lines telling you the java version? Or does it say something like "'java' is not recognized as an internal or external command..."

if the above test prints out the java information then the fix is this:
edit run.bat and where it says %JAVA_HOME%\bin\java.exe change it to just be java.exe

Otherwise define a JAVA_HOME variable and point it to the the java virtual machine directory. Do this by right clicking My Computer and choosing properties, then go to the advanced tab, then click the Environment Variables button. Then add a new variable under the system section.

David


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

For me I had to remove the "\bin\java.exe" from the java startup line in RUN.BAT



supasta said:


> I am not sure what that is.
> I open run.bat and the cmd window flashes for a split second and thats it. Nothing shows on the TiVo.
> 
> On a side note, I would be very helpful if your installation instructions were included on your site, or even a more detailed set in the readme.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks solver, I just want to make sure that the java.exe is on the path to see if I should just remove the path part in the script. It looks like that is the case, unless you added the directory to your path. So that's what I'll do.

David


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Hmm...I don't understand most of what you are saying. I do get the error in the cmd window. I am not a Java programmer (nor can I imagine that many here are).

I am sure that it is not starting the service because I cannot find anything listed in Task Manager


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I just released a new 0.4.2 version that fixes a bug where a purchase fails. It's not a critical bug because you won't get charged, but it also won't purchase the video. Please upgrade to the new version. I also added better support for the standalone version for launching the application. You can now run it as a Windows NT/XP service and there is also a script to run it in a console window if you want.

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=179164&package_id=206829&release_id=500517

Thanks,
David


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

New version works perfectly. Not sure what the problem was, but moot point. 

Thanks.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

supasta said:


> New version works perfectly. Not sure what the problem was, but moot point.
> 
> Thanks.


Good to hear it.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Problem...(tivo series 2 / windows xp / galleon 1.6.0)

I dl'd the galleon zip (4.2)
stopped the galleon service
extracted the galleon zip and copied the "app" files to c:\Program Files\Galleon\apps and the "lib" file to c:\Program Files\Galleon\lib
restarted the galleon service

Configured galleon with my NETFLIX login and password and clicked apply

Go to my tivo and it shows up in the right spot BUT when I select it the following comes up:
Can't Run: An error occured while running the application. The application closed during a read (0x50006).

Any help would be appreciated...

edit: i see there is a new version of galleon I'm going to dl it and check it out

edit2: WORKS...nice stuff


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Test said:


> Problem...(tivo series 2 / windows xp / galleon 1.6.0)
> 
> I dl'd the galleon zip (4.2)
> stopped the galleon service
> ...


Yes, it requires galleon version 3.2.0 so that's most likely the problem.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

There is a new version 0.4.3 that fixes a few bugs in the media library.

David


----------



## Spack (Nov 14, 2006)

I just tried setting up the Netflix app standalone. When I run it, I get the following in the log before it quits. 

INFO | jvm 1 | 2007/04/13 20:34:04 | WrapperSimpleApp: Encountered an error running main: java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: com/almilli/movierentals/tivo/MovieRentalApplication (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)
INFO | jvm 1 | 2007/04/13 20:34:04 | java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: com/almilli/movierentals/tivo/MovieRentalApplication (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)

Any Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi Spack,
You need to have a Java Virtual Machine 5.0 (aka 1.5) or higher to run the application. It looks like you have version 1.4 or lower. You can get it here:

http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp

Let me know if you still have problems after upgrading.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

I just wanted to chime in. I could never get the "Previews" to work in the stand-alone version. But the Galleon plug-in works great.
TiVo Desktop 2.3a, Galleon 2.3.0, and movieRentals-galleon-0.4.4.
Running on WinXP SP2.


----------

